# SB 2353



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

SB 2353 - (Introduced by Sen's Fischer, Grindberg; Representative Hawken) - Would amend the North Dakota Century Code to designate a *shareholder *or member of a farming or ranching corporation or farming or ranching limited liability company that holds title to 160 acres of land to receive a gratis deer license. Referred to Natural Resources Committee. No hearing set.

Not good.


----------



## Curt Wells (Jan 13, 2003)

Prairie Hunter,

Unless I'm reading this wrong, this is a very dangerous bill. It appears as though five guys could go together and buy 160 acres of land and they would all be "shareholders" and entitled to gratis licenses. This would severely reduce the number of deer licenses available in the general lottery because the number of gratis licenses would skyrocket. If there is a more logical explanation of the purpose of this bill, I'd like to hear it.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I just sent a note to my senator about this, where the hell are these guys coming from. Are the lobbyist wining and dining that much that is the reason all these bills are introduced. Adrian dokken


----------

